# Belgian Steel Legends



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Just got back from Belgium, promised to post pics tonight of Corsa Extra-TSX & MXL, so here they are. I'm tired and I want to go to catch some zzzzz's, will add info.and additional MXL photos tomorrow. Pics are worth a thousand words.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

very nice cannibal, 2 orange velos!!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow! THey look straight from the ....oh yeah, they are!! Fresh Molteni paint is beautiful.....

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Gorgeous! Now when are you going to sell the 62cm to me?! 

Congrats on such a great deal and hopefully you have a good visit with the family too.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Gorgeous! Now when are you going to sell the 62cm to me?!
> 
> Congrats on such a great deal and hopefully you have a good visit with the family too.


thanks everyone for the compliments, I only have a few minutes of time on the internet during work. I will post additional info. and pics tonight. 
Kjmunc,
no way jose, the 62 Corsa Extra TSX is for me.
MXL will be up for sale when I'm done gawking at it.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok, here are the details of the factory visit,
So it's last Fri., and I'm in Belgium at the EM factory. Eddy is there. He autographs two posters I generated from old catalogs. He leaves. I'm asking the rep. about buying steel frames. He shows me a list. The list is short, maybe 10-15 frames max., mostly smaller sizes < 56 cm. & predominately Stradas. Here's the kicker. The rep. tells me the frames don't come with any forks. Guess whose name pops into my mind? Rashid! Additionally, the frames are unpainted and the price is above average given the situation.

Eddy reenters, tells the rep. there are forks for the frames in the back room. Next thing I know, I have two forks that match the frames. Eddy recommends Molteni for both frames given my time constraints, tells me they will be ready in two working days for the same price quoted for the unpainted frames without forks!

Eddy is the man, the myth, the legend, and an excellent businessman.

Additional photos of autographed posters and MXL


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Very cool, love the frames and a great story to go along with them


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice frames, and a great story. What size is the MXL?

If it's a 55cm let me know, maybe we could work something out.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

sneyer said:


> Very nice frames, and a great story. What size is the MXL?
> 
> If it's a 55cm let me know, maybe we could work something out.


It's a 56cm in brand-new condition. I know the routine. You go low; I go high. It's for sale since it's too small for me. PM with offer if interested.
john


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

cannibal said:


> Ok, here are the details of the factory visit,
> So it's last Fri., and I'm in Belgium at the EM factory. Eddy is there. He autographs two posters I generated from old catalogs. He leaves. I'm asking the rep. about buying steel frames. He shows me a list. The list is short, maybe 10-15 frames max., mostly smaller sizes < 56 cm. & predominately Stradas. Here's the kicker. The rep. tells me the frames don't come with any forks. Guess whose name pops into my mind? Rashid! Additionally, the frames are unpainted and the price is above average given the situation.
> 
> Eddy reenters, tells the rep. there are forks for the frames in the back room. Next thing I know, I have two forks that match the frames. Eddy recommends Molteni for both frames given my time constraints, tells me they will be ready in two working days for the same price quoted for the unpainted frames without forks!
> ...


Great story and score on the frames. I have to ask, why didn't you have Eddy sign your frame? It would have been perfect to have it clear coated at the factory. I had to stick a piece of auto clear bra over his signature on my frame after I ride I went on with him.


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

were there two versions of decals with eddy's picture on it that were used? came across this page:

http://www.raydobbins.com/molteni_replica/molteni_replica.htm


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

limerence said:


> were there two versions of decals with eddy's picture on it that were used? came across this page:
> 
> http://www.raydobbins.com/molteni_replica/molteni_replica.htm


 unsure what you mean? Decals are identical. Frames are completely different. They're identical in paint scheme, but look at the pipes, two different frame models and time periods. Brand-new meant frame condition, not manufactured today!


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

velogeek said:


> Great story and score on the frames. I have to ask, why didn't you have Eddy sign your frame? It would have been perfect to have it clear coated at the factory. I had to stick a piece of auto clear bra over his signature on my frame after I ride I went on with him.


You've have a valid point; however, I already asked him to sign two posters and address my steel frames inquiries. Originally, the frames were bare metal, two business days later they're finished product. Eddy wasn't at the factory at time of pick up. As far as I'm concerned, he went above and beyond the call of duty in taking care of my needs.


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

cannibal said:


> unsure what you mean? Decals are identical. Frames are completely different. They're identical in paint scheme, but look at the pipes, two different frame models and time periods. Brand-new meant frame condition, not manufactured today!


if you look halfway down the page, he refers to the difference in decals. he references this link:
http://www.raydobbins.com/molteni_replica/molteni_decal

a merckx on ebay also has the same decal here:
http://tinyurl.com/5felox

so i was just wondering at which point did the decals change?


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

limerence said:


> if you look halfway down the page, he refers to the difference in decals. he references this link:
> http://www.raydobbins.com/molteni_replica/molteni_decal
> 
> a merckx on ebay also has the same decal here:
> ...


I was in the dark about the decals changing. Good question, don't know the answer.


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

cannibal said:


> You've have a valid point; however, I already asked him to sign two posters and address my steel frames inquiries. Originally, the frames were bare metal, two business days later they're finished product. Eddy wasn't at the factory at time of pick up. As far as I'm concerned, he went above and beyond the call of duty in taking care of my needs.


Oh, sorry missed the bare metal part. So has the smile of meeting the Cannibal worn off? He is the most gracious person I've ever met.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome score*

so how many factory visits and how many bikes?????
so jealous


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

RE: Decals, I've seen two sets of the 'later' Eddy, like on the Molteni. One with silver foil on the outer band, one without.

I've only seen one style of the 'early' Eddy, on a Faema, with the foil outer band, like this on my early 80's replica:


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> so how many factory visits and how many bikes?????
> so jealous


Well, it helps when your mother is Belgian. Probably approx. 15 factory visits over the last 25 years and a total of 8 frames: 3 Corsa Extras-SLX,1 Corsa Extra-TSX, 3 MX Leaders, and a time trial frame. 
Arcobaleno and Strada not included in the list due to SA purchase.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

just a head's up, the 56 MXL Molteni will be put up for sale on RBR soon. I'm asking $1600given the brand, model, condition, circumstances surrounding the purchase and the rarity of frameset. Additionally, to justify the price and within the last year, the Tutti Frutti and Telekom MXL's sold on Ebay for $2000 and $1350 respectively; the latter was used and had a small dent in it. Because Mr. Merckx went out his way to take care of me, I'm trying to be discreet regarding the frameset sale. Out of respect, I don't want Eddy or a colleague to see it showcased on ebay unless I'm compelled to do it to sell it.


----------

